# E.N. Mini-Games - With A Bullet (A Gun-Fu Adventure)



## Morrus (Jul 12, 2005)

Are you one of the many people who enjoyed EN Publishing's first offering in its new d20 mini-games line, Gun-Fu: Balletic Ballistics?  If so, you'll be pleased to hear that you can now pick up a short adventure for the mini-game - With A Bullet (A Gun-Fu Adventure) is only *$0.99*.  And if you have no idea what _Gun-Fu: Balletic Ballistics_ is, here's a reminder: "_Gun-Fu: Balletic Ballistic_ is a brand-new d20 mini-game that lets players swagger through the hyper-violent, wildly stylized world of Hong Kong-style shoot-em-ups. Trenchcoats swirl and nickel-plated automatics blaze as bad guys die in truckloads. Heroes never run out of bullets (until the final showdown), bad guys get knocked down only to stagger to their feet one more time, and if you do go out, rest assured you’ll go out in a blaze of glory."


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 13, 2005)

On my wish list. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------

